
Coronavirus can travel twice as far as official ‘safe distance’ - tosh
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/science/article/3074351/coronavirus-can-travel-twice-far-official-safe-distance-and-stay
======
rotexo
At the top of the article: “ Note: The study at the centre of this article on
the transmission of the coronavirus was retracted on Tuesday by the journal
Practical Preventive Medicine without giving a reason. The South China Morning
Post has reached out to the paper's authors and will update the article.”

------
mariushn
If no masks and one needs to go to supermarket, what measures would help? eg
wearing bandana/kerchief is completely useless?

~~~
jonathanpeterwu
Order groceries delivered wipe down all surfaces with alcohol. Avoid
supermarkets if possible

~~~
deadlydose
I've been using bleach in water.

> "Sodium hypochlorite required a minimal concentration of at least 0.21% to
> be effective."[1]

[1]
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S019567012...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0195670120300463/)

